# 3D league



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

alright, there was a lot of talk about shooting leagues on midwesthunter95's post so here is the official 3D league. Where I shoot, we shoot 30 targets and count X's as 10's, but most people count them as 11's so i think we should do that here. so 30 targets X's are 11's. i say we post scores once a week. always open to any suggestions/rules/changes anything.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

you may want to check my math on this one because we count "X's" here as 12's
shot a 315/330
with 17 11's, 12 10's, and 1 8.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Your math is right you shot a 315 out of 360. Yesteday I shot a 452 out of 600 which is horrible for me.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> Your math is right you shot a 315 out of 360. Yesteday I shot a 452 out of 600 which is horrible for me.





Mathewsju said:


> you may want to check my math on this one because we count "X's" here as 12's
> shot a 315/330
> with 17 11's, 12 10's, and 1 8.


alright if you want to we can count X's as 12s. and how many targets do you guys wanna do. i was thinking 30 but if people object than we could change that


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

x's as 12? sounds like asa, me and a couple of friends had a little shoot out it was team goldtip vs team carbon expresse make the long story short ce lost


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I think 30 targets is good and eleven points for X's is IBO scoring so that is fine.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> I think we 30 targets is good and eleven points for X's is IBO scoring so that is fine.


yeah im with you. so everybody thats posting scores just use ibo scoring/rules/etc just 30 targets instead of 40. okay now does anybody have any idea how we wanna do this. i was thinking we could get people to post every week after they shoot a round, just use the honor system and such. then after how ever many weeks we decide ( i was thinking end of summer) we add up all the scores from each week to determine winners. sound good to everybody?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

That sounds good. How about it ends on the last week of August before school starts. Maybe we can get the first set of scores up by next Monday. I'll be shooting a 60 target shoot this Sunday so I'll just take half of the score. Country boy, do you know of any way that we can make a chart or table that we can just put our scores directly onto when we have them? I'll try to find something.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

alright thats a good idea i say this monday starts. if you miss a week for vacation or something you can always make it up. and i like the idea of ending right before we go back to school. should we just be shooting for bragging rights or have a real prize or...?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I say that the winner gets bragging rights and the title of 3D Master of the young archers forum.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> Your math is right you shot a 315 out of 360. Yesteday I shot a 452 out of 600 which is horrible for me.


you mean 315/330 11x30=330 i think


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

If you count a bullseye as 11 then you have 10,8,5, and a total of 330, If you count it as 12 then you have a possible 360. Is that score counting X's as 12's or 11's?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=183
Here we go. I started a group for the 3D league. You can post your score up there and then wecan post weekly standings of the forum.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=183
> Here we go. I started a group for the 3D league. You can post your score up there and then wecan post weekly standings of the forum.


thanks for starting a group


----------



## justin33 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Score 20!!!*

at panther creek archery in I.L. we have a steel animal w/ an hole and if u shoot threw the hole thatz 20 !!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I dont shoot every single week...can I still join?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

yes you can still join.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

joined


----------

